# The single night stays are back and the new push to sell more



## Clifbell (Nov 6, 2021)

I had the opportunity to stay one night at Worldmark Indio instead of a hotel.  I really enjoyed the single night stays. A timeshare is a much more relaxing place to stay.  Kind of humorous, but I decided to do a presentation and earn my night stay for another night later.

What was interesting is they were pushing a new access to a travel site, but saying you have to buy more points to get access to this service.  I find it odd that a travel site which should make money when people use it, would have a fee to join?  Is this like a Costco for Travel?  You have to have a membership to save money....  On the surface this seems an odd proposition so I said no... There are so many travel sites saying they are the best, why would I spend thousands of $ to have access to another one???  I think they would be better off giving you a trial membership for 90 days and then you could judge if it was worth it.  They are not asking you to spend $60.  More like $6K (or more).

Does this sound like a crazy proposition?


----------



## samara64 (Nov 6, 2021)

It DOES sound crazy and that is why I do not go to presentations anymore unless I really have to.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 6, 2021)

Clifbell said:


> Does this sound like a crazy proposition?


Yes, considering anyone can sign-up for a free 30 day trial here and $9.95/month after that for the Travel and Leisure Club.






						Travel + Leisure GO
					

Online reservations at the guaranteed lowest rates!



					clubtravelandleisure.com


----------



## rhonda (Nov 6, 2021)

Clifbell said:


> What was interesting is they were pushing a new access to a travel site, but saying you have to buy more points to get access to this service.


Did you catch the _name_ of the program/site?  Any chance they were referring to TravelShare?


----------



## Clifbell (Nov 6, 2021)

rhonda said:


> Did you catch the _name_ of the program/site?  Any chance they were referring to TravelShare?


No.  This was travelUp… the new travel destination with lots of discounts.  But as a reader mentioned you can try it for 30 days and pay $10/month.  Not clear what the benefits are.


----------



## troy12n (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm still extremely mad that Worldmark got 1 night stays back and Wyndham did not.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 10, 2021)

Clifbell said:


> No.  This was travelUp… the new travel destination with lots of discounts.  But as a reader mentioned you can try it for 30 days and pay $10/month.  Not clear what the benefits are.


Probably referring to the new Travel & Leisure subscription program.






						Landing
					

Online reservations at the guaranteed lowest rates!



					clubtravelandleisure.com


----------



## magmue (Jan 24, 2022)

Has anyone been able to book a single night stay via the new Worldmark website? I'm looking at the Camlin, and when I choose a check in date, the next day is grayed out, forcing me to book at least 2 nights. Same thing with Portland.


----------



## Clifbell (Jan 25, 2022)

magmue said:


> Has anyone been able to book a single night stay via the new Worldmark website? I'm looking at the Camlin, and when I choose a check in date, the next day is grayed out, forcing me to book at least 2 nights. Same thing with Portland.


I had the same problem... Probably need ot call Worldmark to get that fixed...


----------



## jmfrost (Jan 25, 2022)

I ran into the same issue trying to book a single-night stay.  You can still book a single night on the old website while it's still up.   Boy, they have a lot of work to do in order to get this new site up to an acceptable level.


----------



## magmue (Jan 25, 2022)

Wow, the old site is glitchy now! I eventually almost got it to work, but I was told that it has to be two nights if it includes a Friday or Saturday. I wasn't aware that was the case, but maybe so? 

On the new website, it wouldn't let me book a single night on weekday either.


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 25, 2022)

@magmue 
if both nights are available, you must reserve both Fri & Sat.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 26, 2022)

Actually it has to be a 2 night booking with a Fri/Sat but it doesn't have to be both of those nights. You can have Thurs/Fri or Sat/Sun or the Fri/Sat. It just has to be 2 nights if it includes a Fri or Sat unless the night is the only one available.


----------



## lotus5 (Feb 13, 2022)

Tacoma is correct.  To clarify, this discussion is referring to booking via "Bonus Time" (?)  To book a Fri/Sat, you need to book 2 to 4 nights. Sun-Thurs 1 night OK.   Typically, paying with points, a 2BR costs you around 10 to12,000 points = $125-150/night points cost in maint. fees.    I almost always pay the minimum BT cash cost per night - $80+tx.   We just drove up the CA/OR/WA coast and booked BT in Anaheim CA, Windsor CA, Depot Bay OR, Seaside OR   1 and 2BR, 2 nights for under $96/night.total incl. tx.  (cash/no points)   Of course BT is next to impossible in many  properties but we use BT in many great locations all over the west and always pay $95 or less.   IMHO, BT is absolutely the best feature.


----------



## lotus5 (Feb 13, 2022)

Also note: There is no Housekeeping charge with Bonus Time stays.   A big plus!


----------

